# Changing Fonts And Colors



## Dove (Mar 8, 2006)

When I post I can't get either one to change..any ideas?
MargeIt lets me choose but it just won't let me change...


----------



## jkath (Mar 9, 2006)

Rather than choosing your color first, try writing out what you'd like first, and _then_ highlighting the text and _then_ choosing a color.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

yep, that's what I do.

Good luck!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 10, 2006)

*Testing*  It works! Thanks for the tip!


----------

